
Open Neural Network Exchange Format (ONNX) - TuringNYC
https://code.facebook.com/posts/172769176791141/onnx-v1-released/
======
TuringNYC
This is an awesome effort. I hate how kludge NN setup has become and how it
forces individual efforts into walled gardens. This would also be great to
version networks separately from code. It would be great to be able to mix and
match Toolkit VS Network Architecture.

This will make for great model zoos!

~~~
gviperrr
Now we just need "Tinder for ML models"

